# Crossduathlon Güstrow/ der Härteste im Norden!!



## Ernster (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi,Ihr solltet diese Veranstaltung http://www.trifun.de/ unbedingt besuchen. Wunderbare Radstrecke und gerade zum Saisonabschluß MTB oder Saisonbeginn Cross ein Highlight. Und für die Nur-Radfahrer auch in der Staffel möglich.Grüße Kai


----------



## aegluke (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche noch einen Läufer, der die 2x5km läuft. Startgeld übernehme ich. Mitfahrgelegenheit von Greifswald bzw. Rostock wäre auch vorhanden. Die Radstrecke würde ich selbst versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

